

Bad Writing is Good - alanthonyc
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/12/bad-writing-is-good.html

======
kirinkalia
If this is true about the British press, then why is BBC News so successful?
The answer is that the news market, like so many markets, has different
products for different audiences. If you like your news tabloid-style, then
you can consume accordingly. Too much of anything, though, is not good. And
the dumbing down of all journalism, including the serious kind even if in the
name of more interesting reading, is not good for any democracy.

